# Australoheros sp. red ceibal ????



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there, does anyone know anything about this species of fish? I picked up a bag of seven of them at the caoac convention auction, around 1.5-2'' each. (I know it isn't good to buy fish on a whim without knowing some knowledge on them (other then their name), don't remind me haha). Everything online about them is rather inaccurate, in the sense that no one can seem to agree on anything for them, besides their colour and where they come from. Any help would be appreciated, as I don't want them tearing up my cryptoheros chetumalensis, or any other fish in the tank I'm thinking about putting them into.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

They are from Uruguay and they can get quite large. The ones I caught there in the wild were 25 cm, when at that size they are a greyish fish that does not show the colour of the pictures you see on the internet, I have never seen those colours on them. They look somewhat like a small mouth bass.
Like all other South American cichlids they get territorial and a breeding pair will probably remove all other fish from the tanks. 
Being from the mid to Southern part of Uruguay in Nature they do go through a cooling cycle during our summer.
They will eat almost anythin9 without problems.
Nice fish when small, not so nice when adult. The red Ceibal from Uruguay can get quite large and there might be more than one fish from Uruguay with the name red ceibal, since Australoheros do not get overly large and these fish that I caught there are large.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a breeding pair myself they reached around 3.5-4 inches and bred and lived much like convicts. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

bluegularis said:


> They are from Uruguay and they can get quite large. The ones I caught there in the wild were 25 cm, when at that size they are a greyish fish that does not show the colour of the pictures you see on the internet, I have never seen those colours on them. They look somewhat like a small mouth bass.
> Like all other South American cichlids they get territorial and a breeding pair will probably remove all other fish from the tanks.
> Being from the mid to Southern part of Uruguay in Nature they do go through a cooling cycle during our summer.
> They will eat almost anythin9 without problems.
> Nice fish when small, not so nice when adult. The red Ceibal from Uruguay can get quite large and there might be more than one fish from Uruguay with the name red ceibal, since Australoheros do not get overly large and these fish that I caught there are large.


Hmm... thanks for the info.


----------

